# Got a boat, now need advice on rod/reel setups??



## rolltide05 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just recently upgraded from a tiller steer river boat to a 2015 Xpress H20B with a 115hp yamaha. Man what a difference that made alone. I've always said that I'd only go after bass and catfish but just have a nicer rig doing so. Well, after a couple trips out in the bay and what not just riding around, Ive have been wanting to mix things up a little bit now that i have a more capable boat. Problem is I have very limited inshore rod/reel setups. I'd like to have a setup for popping corks, one for artificials like gulp/vudo/savage etc, one for topwater/subsurface and maybe a spare for spoons or backup for free lining live shrimp or something. 

I've listed the rods I already have below but I'm willing to pick up a couple dedicated rods as well. I don't really want to invest over $200 per setup if possible. Can someone point me in the right direction as to if I can crossover my current bass setups to pull double duty as well as a recommendation of what two additional setups I should add to the arsenal? I'd prefer to not use the Dobyns if at all possible. I will use the Curado reels if needed though.

Here's what I have now:

St. Croix Avid Cast 6'6" medium fast with Curado 200e7

St. Croix Avid Spinning 6'8" medium extra fast with Stradic Ci4 2500

Dobyns Champion Extreme 7ft Heavy Fast with Curado 50e

Dobyns Champion Extreme 7ft Medium/Heavy Fast with Curado 50e


----------



## Sirhc (Sep 23, 2014)

Personally I don't fish with anything less than 7ft, but that is a personal preference. What you have works fine, just be sure to rinse them down after every trip and be mindful of keeping them lubed due to the extra water rinse. If you just want to invest in some cheap but good rod and reels I would highly suggest the Penn Battle 3000-4000 series with a M to MH rod. This setup can be had for a 130.00 dollars and has more than enough back bone to fight any inshore species. I also know of a lot of guys who will grab a decent reel and pair it with an Ugly Stick. You just have to be sure you get the 1 piece rod and I believe they have an inshore series as well.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I could give you a sales pitch on my favorite Quantum, Penn, and Shimano reels- or Star, Falcon, and good old Ugly Stick rods. And Chris V recently introduced me to some Fenwick HMG rods I'm growing fond of! 
The shorter rods would be good for pitching under piers and around trees and debris. A 7' or so for longer casting in open water. 
Do some shopping around, read some reviews, ask some of the guys at the tackle shops what they like.
Some other threads on the subject...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...r-spinning-rod-340305/?highlight=Inshore+rods

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/whats-your-favorite-combo-456610/?highlight=Inshore+rods

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ght-ish-tackle-457185/?highlight=Inshore+rods

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/inshore-rod-440761/?highlight=Fenwick

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/opinion-spinning-real-451042/?highlight=Inshore


----------



## Jackson Yak (Apr 27, 2015)

Your rigs should be fine for the bay. Most of my rod/reel combos I use both fresh and salt. Mostly 2-3000 series reels on 6-6 to 7' medium action rods loaded with 8-12 lb mono for trout and reds and inshore for bass.

I have a 4000 series reel that I mainly use for live bait on 7' rod. Generally just for drifting live bait either on a popping cork or just off the bottom.

My reels are Penn, Okuma, and Daiwa. Plenty of good combos for inshore out there for 100 bucks or less.

Biggest thing is maintenance after a day on the salt. I have a few Penn's that are close to 25 years old and mainly used in salt 30-40 times a year every year and still work great. Replaced drag washers several years back but other than that a good rinse and periodic oiling/cleaning inside keeps them going.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

7' M - MH setup with fast or extra fast tip
3000-4000 series reel (Penn Battle or Shimano is all I use)
What you didn't ask is in my opinion the most important. Use 10-20# braid. Spend more for the good stuff (either Power Pro Super Slick or Invisibraid) with a 20# FC leader


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

You can get Penn combos(Battle 2 or Fierce) for $100-$150 a piece. Anything in the 3000-5000 series will get get r done.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

What's wrong with using the Dobyns rods? All of those Curados will work fine for inshore. All I used to use were 201e and 51e Curados before I upgraded to Chronarchs and Metaniums. Use the 50s on Medium/Fast rods for soft and hard jerkbaits and use the 201e for topwater and bottom bouncing jigs/popping corks. Use the reels you have and invest in some rods. The new Shimano Zodia rods are very impressive for the price. The new Crucials are another good option. If you want to stay with St Croix, the new Avid X rods look good as well. Any of your freshwater rods will be fine, just rinse the guides off good after use.


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

I love my SG and LG made by Release Reels. They are made in the USA and have a true Lifetime Warranty. They are light weight and compact but can handle any job without causing wrist fatigue.
check them out at www.releasereels.com. Tell them Capt. April from Pensacola sent you. Also, on their website they have a dealer locator to help you find someone local.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Sniper'sGirl said:


> I love my SG and LG made by Release Reels. They are made in the USA and have a true Lifetime Warranty. They are light weight and compact but can handle any job without causing wrist fatigue.
> check them out at www.releasereels.com. Tell them Capt. April from Pensacola sent you. Also, on their website they have a dealer locator to help you find someone local.


Just out of curiosity, what rod do you put you SG on for inshore (bay) fishing?


----------



## jwainscott1871 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sea Striker Contour rods are phenomenal for the money. Match them with an appropriate Penn Conflict reel and you have a sweet inshore combo for less than $200.

Contour 7' 8-17lb. with a Conflict 3000-4000
Contour 7' 6-12lb. with a Conflict 2500-3000


----------

